# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم

## Farhad1260

سلام بچه ها کسی موفق به ثبت نام برای ترمیم نظام قدیم شده؟
آموزش و پرورش بعضی استان ها میگن انجام نمیشه بعضیام میگن آیین نامش نیومده

----------


## NiLQwoV

هنوز چیزی ابلاغ نشده ب آموزش پرورش

----------


## Farhad1260

> هنوز چیزی ابلاغ نشده ب آموزش پرورش


متاسفانه آموزش و پرورش داره همه داوطلبارو امسال اذیت میکنه . خدا رحم کنه

----------

